# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  Lutheranism

## CloudMaker

To proclaim you believe in Martin Luther That's  in its self a revolutionary act.


I was raised as a Methodist and felt nothing.
 I felt nothing until I chose to believe in St Paul and the Lutheran church.


I Love what Lutheranism tells us.

Martin Luther was a revolutionary.   He hated the Catholic Church,

I can chose to believe in nothing, or I can chose to believe in a revolutionary figure that still influences today.

----------

